# Spike TV Video Game Awards tonight!



## Link5084 (Dec 13, 2009)

Who's watching? There are going to be some blockbuster game announcements tonight! So watch!


----------



## NeSchn (Dec 13, 2009)

For some reason I have lost my interest in Video Games, I don't usually get excited for them unless its something I really wanna play like Batman or Dante's Inferno :\


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 13, 2009)

Not much point in watching. Odds are all the breaking news will be on here by tomorrow. And since I'm not too interested in Halo: Reach and the next Star Wars game isn't Battlefront III (odds are it's Star Wars Legends), I'm not all too interest.


----------



## anaxs (Dec 13, 2009)

watching now, keeps coming on over and over so you wont miss it, unless your sleeping


----------



## Vidboy10 (Dec 13, 2009)

Is it streaming on a site?
Because I really want to watch this.


----------



## B-Blue (Dec 13, 2009)

* Game of the Year: Uncharted 2: Among Thieves
* Studio of the Year: Rocksteady Studios
* Best Independent Game Fueld by Dew: Flower
* Best Xbox 360 Game: Left 4 Dead 2
* Best PS3 Game: Uncharted 2: Among Thieves
* Best Wii Game: New Super Mario Bros. Wii
* Best PC Game: Dragon Age: Origins
* Best Handheld Game: Grand Theft Auto: Chinatown Wars
* Best Shooter: Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2
* Best Fighting Game: Street Fighter IV
* Best Action Adventure Game: Assassin's Creed II
* Best RPG: Dragon Age: Origins
* Best Multiplayer Game: Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2
* Best Individual Sports Game: UFC 2009 Undisputed
* Best Team Sports Game: NHL 10
* Best Driving Game: Forza Motorsport 3
* Best Music Game: The Beatles: Rock Band
* Best Soundtrack: DJ Hero
* Best Original Score: Halo 3: ODST
* Best Graphics: Uncharted 2: Among Thieves
* Best Game Based On A Movie/TV Show: South Park Let's Go Tower Defense Play!
* Best Performance By A Human Female: Megan Fox as Mikaela Banes in Transformers: Revenge of the Fallen
* Best Performance By A Human Male: Hugh Jackman as Wolverine in X-Men Origins: Wolverine
* Best Cast: X-Men Origins: Wolverine
* Best Voice: Jack Black for the voice of Eddie Riggs in Brütal Legend
* Best Downloadable Game: Shadow Complex
* Best DLC: Grand Theft Auto IV: The Ballad of Gay Tony
* Most Anticipated Game of 2010: God of War III


----------



## Pyrofyr (Dec 13, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> * Best Performance By A Human Female: Megan Fox as Mikaela Banes in Transformers: Revenge of the Fallen
> I laughed my ass off.
> QUOTE* Best Multiplayer Game: Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2


I cried. What a terrible game.


--
We're GBATemp, and more so we're all intelligent to some extent (at least I hope you guys are, although some people have proven otherwise -cough-), so when did you guys start letting media forms such as magazines and TV stations say what's good and then run to the TV like "Ooh ooh! What's good, please tell me so I can go play it" It's pathetic and half of these options are pure bullshit.

Did they ever take a poll from you? Me neither. We're quite a big majority of gamers right here.
The video game business model isn't consumer-minded, and won't be until more gamers care about what they buy and buy smart instead of the bunch of 14year olds being the biggest deciding factor in gaming. 

Now don't get me wrong, I know that most of this bullshit is aimed at those 14yo~21yo kids who sit in front of the TV and watch shows just go to "I know right, dude that's my shit" and that stations like Spike TV (owned by MTV) are well known for putting out stupid reality TV bullshit like MANswers! or "Murder", but that the older gamers (and there are lots of you) are letting shit get passed off "Best of the year" (despite how bad this year was) is bullshit.

Slight background: I haven't turned on my TV in 8 months, and probably won't turn it on again for a long time. TV reality shows have gotten so bad that Disney has been infected for well over 2 years and Cartoon Network has been infected this year with shows about letting kids go out in the woods and cry because they miss their moms, but they gotta be tough and can't go home because they're cool now and on TV, or about finding ghosts because LOLGHOSTS.

It's not like you can't find a *website* that will do the same, and it's not like there aren't tons out there willing to, (but people tune in to bullshit like this).

Enjoy ruining video games.


----------



## NeSchn (Dec 13, 2009)

I agree with the DJ Hero one, I love that soundtrack!


----------



## Link5084 (Dec 13, 2009)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> For some reason I have lost my interest in Video Games, I don't usually get excited for them unless its something I really wanna play like Batman or Dante's Inferno :\



DUDE, BATMAN ARKHAM ASYLUM 2 GOT ANNOUNCED AT THE VGAS


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 13, 2009)

Best cast/acting: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





But yeah, pretty expected. For sports game I may have chosen Wii Sports Resort, PES, or FIFA instead, but that's because I only really like soccer ("football" to "you foreigners") games and Wii Sports Resort had nice WM+ functions. I may have given best soundtrack to Beatles: Rock Band though because of all the DLC it has (you'll probably have the entire Beatles library rather soon, and I'd love to see LOVE on there, no pun intended). Best Wii Game I'd give to MadWorld, though. Ultra-violent and ultra-hilarious, not to mention amazing graphics and a great soundtrack. Hell, I have the soundtrack on my iPod, and I don't even like rap music.

I wouldn't give Rocksteady Studios the title of Best Studio of the Year or whatever. They made Urban Chaos, a decent game, and then Arkham Asylum, which was overwhelmingly positive. I'd probably do Platinum Games. It's the dream team of Capcom's big dogs. Bayonetta was given grand reviews, Infinite Space is supposed to be excellent, and MadWorld was amazing. Not to mention that they're initial team, Clover Studios, developed all the Viewtiful Joe games, Okami, and God Hand.


----------

